
Ask HN: Opinions on logo design wanted - foosun
Want to get more opinions to make sure we&#x27;re on the right track for logo design for an email marketing&#x2F;transactional startup.<p>99designs link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;99designs.com&#x2F;logo-business-card-design&#x2F;vote-xk589x
======
HoopleHead
"email marketing", eh?

How about something like this:

[https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7636/27811121625_e3d52e7cac_b...](https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7636/27811121625_e3d52e7cac_b.jpg)

